# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Ερώτηση για κλουβι??

## proroad

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες....δώστε μου τα φώτα σας παιδιά κατασκεύαζω κλουβι απο ντεξιον και είμαι στη φάση της συναρμολογησης ήθελα να μου πείτε τις βίλες να τις βίωσε μπρος τα μέσα η προς τα έξω μη χτυπήσει το πουλάκι ??ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων....

----------


## panosg983

Προδρομε οι βιδες απο τα ντεξιον δεν ειναι μυτερες και θα ειναι τοσο ακρη που δε θα ενοχλουν τα πουλακια. Οποτε βιδωσε οπως θες.

----------


## proroad

Ευχαριστω πολύ ...το περίμενα αλλά είπα να σίγουρευτω.....

----------

